# babies in WI



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm starting to line up homes for my babies. I'm in the Madison WI area. Updated pics daily of the babies on my blog: http://arataday.blogspot.com/
Will only let them go in pairs unless i am assured that you have other young ones for them to home with!
will only let the females go to a home with no males or to a home that can ensure me 100% that they will not be bred, not even accidentally!


----------



## tatratterywis (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Violet! I also am in Madison! How many babies do you have? I have 16 from a litter right now. Your rat kids are very cute! I have about 20 adults at the moment. Nice to see someone from around here that loves the ratties too! 
Cindy


----------

